# Japanese composers?



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

Any worthwhile checking out?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

There are plenty of excellent Japanese composers. 

I'll return with more recommendations, but one of the masters is, Toru Takemitsu.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Kajmanen said:


> Any worthwhile checking out?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Winner of the 2015 Opus Dissonus competition
Yasuhiro Takenaka - Glimpses of Unfamiliar Japan


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Somei Satoh; some beautiful works. Here's one:


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Tired of the dorky western masters? :tiphat: JK


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Peter Serkin performing the piano works of Toru Takemitsu.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Adding my Takemitsu recommendation: _From me flows what you call Time_






And another Satoh piece, _Birds in Warped Time II_:


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

My favorite is Toshio Hosokawa.

As an example, this is a performance of "Voiceless Voice in Hiroshima", a requiem for the city and the victims of the war. Hosokawa himself was born in Hiroshima, as were both of his parents, so this is a very personal subject to him:


----------

